# Charcoal Pic - "Trieste"



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow thats really good


----------



## ShadowFaxIsMyBaby (Mar 1, 2010)

You are phenomanal.


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

simply amazing!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

This is my favorite so far.


----------



## FlyingChanges (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you for drawing my horsie!!!!! =D


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

great job!!!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

just amazing, and the horse you chose is stunning too!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

You have talent!  Very nice.


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks so much for the kind words.

Wess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

nice portrait, I like the play of light here, very effective.


----------

